# My Personal Review



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well guys went too check out a base model polaris rzr, so i got too test ride one on an open field at a dealership, well all i could say too myself was, well is this it. Not getting the wow factor that people claim that it gives you. Was not impressed with it at all, could no justify spend $11k on it, that thing had some descent power but what really turned me away was that rzr road like crap, suspension was all over the place, bouncy as hell and everything inside seem too shake an rattle pretty bad, just didnt leave a good taste in my mouth. The only reason i was thinking of getting one was so my daughter could tag along. But we spotted a rzr170 at the same dealership and my daughter fell in love with it, i would feel alot safer her crusing around in that thing instead of her atv, so looks like i may just be buyin one for her instead. Well my brother tagged along cause he was undecided on can am outlander or polaris sportsman 850xp. We both got too test ride them and beat the snot out of them. First up the popo, has a nice sounding engine and alot of grunt, gets up and go's for a big bike, very comfy could ride all day and not get tired. Second up i rode the can am 800, the guy had it in low gear and i blip the throttle a little too much, i was like holy **** this thing is a beast stood the front end easily, rode around in high and low this thing just has pure raw power, handles more like a sport quad, not as comfy as the sportsman. My final take, if your looking for a nice comfortable trail bike too take you around the trails and has plenty of power than the sportsman is the way too go. If your looking for an insane addrenelan rush, monster power, fast pace atv, the can am is the way too go, hands down. Will definitely be my next atv, my brute with all the mods dont compare too the stock power of the outlander, night and day difference, this is just my personal review, all in all a fun day, got too do some testing it was fun, oh and my brother decided too go with the 850xp, it just handles better than the outlander and the ride is nice and smooth, thats what sold the popo to my brother.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! On the Can Am.....I have never ridden the Outy but have tried both the Rene 800 and 800x. For me it was the opposite......I felt the power delivery was very "vanilla" for want of a better term.

Don't get me wrong, they both get up and boogie but to me they were not exciting enough of a ride and these were my mates bikes the 800 was clutched and the 800x was stk.....I rode them on various fast trails and the beach. 

To me they don't handle as good as my sra, the steering is heavier, top speed is lower and they don't have the offline grunt.....I didn't try them in low.


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

was the rzr u test standered one or the s my s handles good


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

base model rzr, it had 14" wheels and 27" mudlite xtr tires, we rode on a field that was not smooth was a little rough, the rzr was just too bouncy for my taste didnt feel comfortable in it for some reason....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

great review giving up rep points, thanks for the honest opinion.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> base model rzr, it had 14" wheels and 27" mudlite xtr tires, we rode on a field that was not smooth was a little rough, the rzr was just too bouncy for my taste didnt feel comfortable in it for some reason....


Now you need to go and test the new Cat and Can Am while its fresh in your mind.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

oh yes i forgot too mention i did ride along on a commander 1000cc, i could not drive it cause it was a customers sxs, but men that thing pushes you back in your seat, the power is insane in that commander, but its only good for straight line performance, once you start doing fast turns it gets a littly loosey goosey on you, not as stable as the razor...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i had my first ride on a renegade the other day and WOW the power it has was stupid it wasnt stock it had pipe n clutches but it was on 30 inch backs and man that thing was scary in a good way i havent got to ride anything else newer but i dont think id want a renegade for how i ride but no doubt about it tha sucker had some dang power and i have looked at the 170 razors and they just seem to me like a high priced go-cart not much clearance and lack of adjustments to do mush of anything to it dont get me wrong they are nice and my girl loved it but the big go-cart at sams runs neck and neck with it for half the price


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thats for sharing that joemel, aftermarket for that rzr170 is crazy....i will be sellling her outlaw90 to purchase the rzr170, will be a bday surprise...i just cant justify spending the 11k on a big rzr, rather get a outlander for that money


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

no prob mine wrecked her first one and has been a lil easy on the throtle ever sinse lol i ened up geting her a 220 bayou 2nd gear and she is happy


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

great review man. I still think the Rzr 800 is a better ride than the commander though. Git yerself into a Rzr "S" 900 test drive and you won't waste anymore time on Can am or Arctic cat UTV's...even if yer not buyin. In addition,...My Brute was a torque monster, but my "MISTER" is by far the better machine for me and ALOT less hassle.......so far


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Good info, the RZR S ride great ive never rode a standard rzr though


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

what dealership did u go to frank???


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

I would go with the polaris because they have great power and comfort. The can am has unbelievable power but has very high maintenance from what I have heard!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> what dealership did u go to frank???


 Team Mancuso Power Sports South in La Marque


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

Ur right about can am maintence..my neighbor always complains about his outlander....but just like the brute force.I think its the price to pay for the amount of power....I always race against my cousin in his stock 850 wit 27,against mine on 30s wit all kinds of weighing down..and I woop him..so polaris power isn't very good.doesn't get to the wheels


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

BigBruteSteve said:


> Ur right about can am maintence..my neighbor always complains about his outlander....but just like the brute force.I think its the price to pay for the amount of power....I always race against my cousin in his stock 850 wit 27,against mine on 30s wit all kinds of weighing down..and I woop him..so polaris power isn't very good.doesn't get to the wheels


What kind of things break on it? internal or like axles and shafts or other crap?


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

3axles..and the boots in the back tears up sometimes.so he changes boots..also runs a bit hott..so he's always keeping an eye on the temp gauge..all bikes have maintence..just the parts are a bit more expensive


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

thats not to bad i thought it would be alot worse


----------

